# What exactly is "Service Red Flag"?



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

I recently received one Red flag lol Still 5Stars driver in 100rides.
But I get a RED FLAG says "Service Flag"...

I have no clue why I received one...
The only thing I remember was I picked 2 black woman up from Airport.
They ask me if I can STOP at Walmart so they can have lunch there because they are hungry and want me to wait inside my car till they finish and go to second destination....

I tell them sorry(politely), Drivers do not make money waiting.
That's only time I declined the customer request...I wonder if that's why they give me a Service Flag?? Or I get the flag from other passenger...

I hope we driver united and request Lyft give us detail about Service Flag....like which ride and what we did wrong so we get a Red Flag!!!
Stop making drivers guessing  It hurt us mentally


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> I recently received one Red flag lol Still 5Stars driver in 100rides.
> But I get a RED FLAG says "Service Flag"...
> 
> I have no clue why I received one...
> ...


You did the right thing by telling the women you werent going to wait red flag or not.
I've never heard of such a thing. 
They generally understand when I ask them if they would like to rent themselves and a car out for $12 an hour. Who the hell eats at walmart... rats?


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You did the right thing by telling the women you werent going to wait red flag or not.
> I've never heard of such a thing.
> They generally understand when I ask them if they would like to rent themselves and a car out for $12 an hour. Who the hell eats at walmart... rats?


0.16 Per minute so 9.6$ an hour lol or yes Lux Ride it's 0.22$ per mins so 12$ 

They were looking at Lyft Rider App and asking me if I know how to make 2 Stops.
I tell them I know Uber have 2 stops but not sure about Lyft lol (Honest, myself never do 2 stop in Rider App so I'm not sure)
So yea, I end up drop them off at Warmart and take their 2 huge suitcase out of my car and say good bye to them.

There is just no way as driver I will wait people grab their lunch in Warmart and go to second stop -_-
It would end up like 6$ for one hour, -Gas and End up Earning Negative $


----------



## Carlton G Long (Aug 14, 2021)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> I tell them sorry(politely), Drivers do not make money waiting.
> That's only time I declined the customer request...I wonder if that's why they give me a Service Flag?? Or I get the flag from other passenger...


I would have also one-starred them for even asking.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> I recently received one Red flag lol Still 5Stars driver in 100rides.
> But I get a RED FLAG says "Service Flag"...
> 
> I have no clue why I received one...
> ...


It's meaningless. This stuff happens. Don't worry about it. Pax suck. 

Get a dual dashcam.


----------



## ChristopherChristopher (Aug 14, 2021)

Do you like being a slave?


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Carlton G Long said:


> I would have also one-starred them for even asking.


They actually mention they had it before with Uber...
Some poor drivers probably feel sad after the earning show up that ride ...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Darn, if you know they are going to be 20 minutes say sure. Hit the highway, go 10 miles, double back.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> I tell them sorry(politely), Drivers do not make money waiting.


Riders don't care about that.
You have to learn to take the blame off you, and put it on Lyft.
Say it's Lyft policy for only 3 minutes stops, and you don't want to get fired, blah blah blah...

Besides Lyft will see you not moving and bombard you with messages asking if you're ok, are you lost, did you die, are you dumb, ....


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Who the hell eats at walmart... rats?


Did you read his post?…
_*Hood*_ rats. 
Famous for handing out 1*s & bullshit complaints.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Darn, if you know they are going to be 20 minutes say sure. Hit the highway, go 10 miles, double back.


Not gonna do that.. they can deactivated you ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Tell them you can drop and drive! You get paid to drive not sit. They can call you when they are ready to go.

Observe.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> I recently received one Red flag lol Still 5Stars driver in 100rides.
> But I get a RED FLAG says "Service Flag"...
> 
> I have no clue why I received one...
> ...


Always report pax immediately if you suspect a low rating or complaint. I would say something like “this passenger wanted me to wait 30 minutes while they go inside and eat lunch.”


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Always report pax immediately if you suspect a low rating or complaint. I would say something like “this passenger wanted me to wait 30 minutes while they go inside and eat lunch.”


I go full Smollete!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

There is a real good chance these women never intended to pay for the trip to begin with.


----------



## sopranored (Aug 10, 2021)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> I recently received one Red flag lol Still 5Stars driver in 100rides.
> But I get a RED FLAG says "Service Flag"...
> 
> I have no clue why I received one...
> ...


maybe its a sign that ur getting deactivated.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> I recently received one Red flag lol Still 5Stars driver in 100rides.
> But I get a RED FLAG says "Service Flag"...
> 
> I have no clue why I received one...
> ...


Just write back to Lyft and tell them you've flagged them for being such .


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Just write back to Lyft and tell them you've flagged them for being such douçhebags.


So I ask Lyft support, they switch 5 supports to answer my question.... one of them claim that I received "several poor ride experience" 
So I ask her what exactly I done wrong or need to improve. She said there is no comment and they dunno the reason... meanwhile my rating still all 5 stars. And still guessing what I've done wrong to receive a red flag. Thise support have no clue lol


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Darn, if you know they are going to be 20 minutes say sure. Hit the highway, go 10 miles, double back.


Good one. I’d even tell them I had an errand I could run 10 miles away and I was just going to keep the app open and meet them back in 30 minutes.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

It hurts you mentally? Telling a rider no you won't stop so they can have lunch is pretty gnarly. You have no idea how long they had been traveling prior to getting to you. I'd say that was rightfully awarded to you.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Lyft is borderline abusive with their threats and secrecy.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> It hurts you mentally? Telling a rider no you won't stop so they can have lunch is pretty gnarly. You have no idea how long they had been traveling prior to getting to you. I'd say that was rightfully awarded to you.


IT bother me but it doesn't hurt me mentally lol

So Lyft support recently replied.

Lyft: Because your passenger message you after you pick them up or you message passenger after you pick them up so you received those service flag.

Me: Why would I message passenger if I already pick them up?

Lyft: Well, your passenger message you after you pick them up.

Me: If passenger decide to message me after I pick them up, that's on them. Nothing I can do about it. So that's not driver's problem. Can you remove those service flag?

Lyft: Nope, we can't do that. Service flag will not affect your driving score. You receive server flag because you message passenger after you pick them up.

Me: I never do that, this is NON SENSE.

Lyft: Well, update your app to newest version and update your phone.

Me: My Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra and Lyft app is all up to date. Might be Internet problem ? ATNT

Lyft: It could be, Some driver click "Pick up" before passenger arrive.

Me: Well, that's not me. I never do that. So you are wrongfully accusing me doing that? 

Lyft: There is nothing we can do about service flag, it will not affect your driving score.

Me: But my driving score is 37%? 


What WASTE of time to contact Lyft supprt, replying me with non sense lol
So apparently there is drivers click "Pick up" before passenger get inside the car?
For that 10 cent per min, 6 $ per hour? Come the f on -_-


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

What's a driving score and where do I find mine?


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Beninmankato said:


> What's a driving score and where do I find mine?


Lyft require drivers to get above 60% driving score to be eligible to be in Lyft reward


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Strange. My rewards are based on points and driver rating but not a driving score.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Beninmankato said:


> Strange. My rewards are based on points and driver rating but not a driving score.


Lyft ?

Are you sure not driving score?

Maybe I've been 5 Stars all the time so Lyft decide to make additional rules lol


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Carlton G Long said:


> I would have also one-starred them for even asking.


I have several things that get the customer an automatic one star even for asking:

1.. A stop
2. Eat in the car.
3. To smoke
4. To schlepp possessions any further than the kerb (exceptions for elderly and disabled. Karma demands this).
5. Cash back for an excessive in-application tip.
6. Anything more than a ride from Point A to Point B.
7. Attempting to bring alcohol.




EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Some poor drivers probably feel sad after the earning show up that ride ...


I waited at a stop one time. She took fifteen minutes. I was shocked at the extremely low pay. That was the last time that I did it. This was even before several rounds or pay cuts.




Rideshare Dude said:


> Always report pax immediately if you suspect a low rating or complaint. I would say something like “this passenger wanted me to wait 30 minutes while they go inside and eat lunch.”





Amos69 said:


> I go full Smollete!


You must do this with Rohit or Harshit. You must tell them that the customer called you racist and homophobic slurs; called you a person who had an unnatural carnal relationship with a female parent; threatened you with violence; threw a water bottle at your car. If you do not, you get at best a warning, at worst, de-activated. You must do this for the smallest incident. Foolishly, I recently forgot to do this with Gr*yft* when I asked a customer not to eat in the car. The customer submitted a false report on me which resulted in my being waitlisted for a week.

If you stand up for yourself, there are consequences. Gr*yft* is worse than F*ub*a*r.*





sopranored said:


> maybe its a sign that ur getting deactivated.



Many posters whom Gr*yft* de-activated have reported receiving this "flagging" e-Mail shortly before de-activation. I just got one, with a complaint for too many cancels and no-covers. It is Gr*yft*'s poor policies that compel drivers to cancel or no-cover. Gr*yft* might de-activate me soon, as I am just coming off a waitlisting due to a false report. Further, I have another strike for failing to like it when a customer had a fake service dog that made a mess of my car.

Uber has been better, of late, anyhow, so I will simply run one job per week or month, for a while, just to keep the account active.



EagleWolfSparrow said:


> one of them claim that I received "several poor ride experience"



Those could be anything from less than five stars to false reports. Gr*yft* might be showing you a five star rating, but you might have a few less than five stars.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Lyft ?
> 
> Are you sure not driving score?
> 
> Maybe I've been 5 Stars all the time so Lyft decide to make additional rules lol


Yep I'm sure. I also received a flag today for canceling. Sorry, not going to give a ride to a maskhole.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Beninmankato said:


> Yep I'm sure. I also received a flag today for canceling. Sorry, not going to give a ride to a maskhole.


Mask up man, it's a dusty world.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have several things that get the customer an automatic one star even for asking:
> 
> 1.. A stop
> 2. Eat in the car.
> ...


I was at Uber Hub.
Customer support says multiple driver have to come back to Uber Hub tp re-do vehicle inspection and pay 20$ because of passenger FALSE REPORT.

Which sounds sad to me.

If Uber noticed passenger doing false report. They should waved those 20$ Fee!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> It hurts you mentally? Telling a rider no you won't stop so they can have lunch is pretty gnarly. You have no idea how long they had been traveling prior to getting to you. I'd say that was rightfully awarded to you.


Last time I was in an airport they sold food. 

These ladies lack of planning isn't sufficient reason for him to sit making pennies while they eat.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> It hurts you mentally? Telling a rider no you won't stop so they can have lunch is pretty gnarly. You have no idea how long they had been traveling prior to getting to you. I'd say that was rightfully awarded to you.


^^^^ don't listen to pookie


----------

